# My last update



## jacks'thunder (May 22, 2005)

Well this is my last up date on Bridgette. We have decided after lots of tears to put her down. This is, by far, the hardest thing I have ever done. As I write to you right now she is being rescued by her angels. I had no where to go while this is happening so I thought I would try and find some peace in writing.

I'm so thankful for you all! Your kindness and concern touches my hart.

This morning I made my decision. I come in and she had new large cuts/scrapes on her eye lid and her nose. I think she may have fallen and hit her face on the water bucket or the wall(there is nothing sharp in her stall, I'm just guessing). I don't know.... it just looked so painful. Her meds seem to have made no differance. No change in her at all. So just a few minutes ago I went and sat with her and talked to her. I gave her her favorite food... some cinnimon apple sauce.

I wanted to say a special ~THANK YOU~ to Bonnie. I know her reading was right on the mark. She let me know that Bridgette was ready to go when ever I was ready to let her go. Man it's hard to let go.... I'm telling you hard.

I just hope she knew I cared for her and loved her like I had had her for ever. It's strange to see how they really touch your world even after such a short time.

My son just came in the room here with me and is staring at me like " mommy whats wrong with you". I should probably go and get a hold of my self... stop crying and do something productive!!!

Anyway I know know she's with God and thats got to be one hundred times better for her then being here. Listen to this.. even though this was horrable, I feel like I did the right thing, and I would do it again. and again. and again.(am I a glutten for punnishment or what) I'm sure I'll cry alot, but it's because of me, not for her pain anymore. I'm so drained. I just need to sleep for a week.

Well ok then, I'm going to go and make sure Jack and Pearl ( my 2 other minis) are ok and give them lots of huggs and kisses.

Again Thank You All for your love and support for Bridgette and I! I just wish the out come would have been differant.

Leya


----------



## Miniv (May 22, 2005)

Bless you for all your did in Bridgette's last days on this earth. She obviously knew and felt your love. You did all that you could and you let her cross over as she wanted you to. By doing that, you did the most loving and unselfish act possible. I hope you come to realize that.

{{HUGS}}

MA


----------



## Gini (May 22, 2005)

Leya..

One of the hardest things to do is to let them go. My heart goes out to you

at this time.. Thank you for making her final days the best she probably

ever had. She knew she was loved in your care and will be playing and

waiting over the rainbow bridge; with all the others that have gone before.

As hard as it is now, just know you did what was best for her...

{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2005)

Oh Leya, I am so sorry, yet so releived that she is at peace now. Thank YOU for giving her LOVE her last while here on earth.


----------



## shortymisty (May 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry that you had to make this very hard decision. But just remember that you gave her love and that she will take with her and cherish forever. You made her last days her comfortable and let her know that she was loved. Give your guys a hug and know you are blessed for what you did for Bridgette. Applauds to you


----------



## bfogg (May 22, 2005)

Hello,

You've got mail

Bonnie


----------



## kaykay (May 22, 2005)

bless you for knowing when to stop and give her peace. its so hard i know. we have had to euthanize some of the cmhr rescues and its so hard to do. i know she knew that she was loved and someone cared before she left this world and that is all because of you

Kay


----------



## fourhorses (May 22, 2005)

I've been away from this board for awhile but how can I not post for you to let you know that your love and compassion for this little horse is a gift to all of us. After so much suffering Bridgette's last days were spent surrounded by love. Please don't ever change. You are not a glutton for punishment, you love horses and one came along and took a little more than a piece of your heart.......it grabbed a chunk of soul and it will forever change you. The world is a much better place because of what you did and a little horse's soul will forever be grateful and will always guide you.

May your kind heart find comfort and may you find the strength to do it all again for another who needs you.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 23, 2005)

Crying with you Leya. Glad your talk with Bonnie helped both of you but the decision to let one go is so terrible. Remember she did know you and your love. You are very special to have given unselfishly to one so deeply in need, now she is perfect and happy and can look down and see you and be happy. Hugs hon.


----------



## CountryHaven (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure she knew how much you loved her, and you showed her once again by the ultimate sacrifice in letting her go even though it was painful for you to do it.

Bless you for caring for her, and giving her the love she so deserved before she passed. She got to know the world is not always a cruel place because of your love.

May there always be

a shimmer in your heart

a tingle that lets you know

she'll always be a part.

She'll carry your love with her

to that place where we all go

She'll rest in peace and happiness

thanks to the care you let her know.


----------



## bonloubri (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Bridgette has gone over the Rainbow Bridge. I know it was a difficult decision for you. Bless you that you knew the right thing to do. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Davie (May 23, 2005)

I know this was so very hard for you. You are not a glutton for punishment--you are an angel, who reached out for a little mare who was in trouble. You gave her love, attention, and care that was so desperatley needed. Thank you for having the heart to make the very difficult decisiosn and knowing when it is time to let go. Bridgette's last days were filled with tenderness, kindness, compassion, love, and trying to mend a very broken and battered body.

She will always remember you for your special love for her and knowing when it was time to let go. She will once again come to you in some special way--a beautiful rainbow, a ray of sun through gray clouds or just the whisper of wind past your ear that will say HI MOM, I'm here and I'm fine.

I know you are hurting at this time, but you will always have a special place in your heart for this special little mare.


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 23, 2005)

Davie is right, she will "come to you in some special way". Just as she came to you in life "in some special way". I'm sorry that she couldn't regain her health but know that she wanted to leave this earth with love -- AND SHE DID!! Her trip over the bridge is so much more pleasant for her now and she will have a very special person to meet there when your time comes -- as it does for everyone. You are not a gluten for punishment, you were chosen to bring the Peace of love to this little mare's life to be always remembered. Bless you! I am so glad she did not have to pass without this connection.


----------



## SunQuest (May 23, 2005)

(((Hugs))) Leya

Bless you for caring so much that you did what was best for Bridgette. You tried everything you could, and you did not fail her at all. She needed your help and your love, and you gave that freely to her. You let her have her dignity. You let her pass with a full tummy, with kind and gentle thoughts and in loving hands. You rescued her and in doing so you did everything right for her without letting your emotions keep you from doing what was best for Bridgette. She knew that you loved her by the way you were so kind to her in her short stay with you. Never forget that...

I pray that in time your heart will heal and you will find comfort in knowing that Bridgette is free of the pain that she had to endure at some else's hands.

Bless you for caring so much!


----------



## minimule (May 23, 2005)

I've been following your story with Bridgette. I'm so sorry she had to go but I think she knew she was loved for the short time you had her. You were a great soul for doing what you did from start to finish. Too bad there aren't more loving souls out there for horses in need.

Just think of her now, running through all those lush green pastures without a care in the world.


----------



## cowgirl up* (Jun 18, 2005)

Just remember that she's in a better place now, and that she's watching over you. And when you go to heaven, she'll be there to greet you.


----------

